# recarpeting motorhome



## dcummin

Morning all

My rv has fitted carpet througout - apart from kitchen and washroom. Its starting to look a bit tired - tried giving it a good scub - but not reallt helped

Im looking to get it recarpeted - My thoughts were to go to a local carpet store thats got a good reputation and see if they will be able to do this. 

Has anyone had any experience of this - its of course not as straightforward as a lounge carpet to fit - but I would think an experienced carpet fitter would be able to do this

Do I need to look for a special type of carpet - or is a hard wearing quality one sufficent

Any advice is really appreciated

David


----------



## cheshiregordon

most of the carpets in my hymer lift out (except the carpets around the dash which are glued on) and like yours needed replacing. I removed all the old carpets and took them to a local carpet shop, bought a roll end and he cut it using the old carpet as a template after which he bound the edges. To carpet the full van including dash cost £160 plus I bought a litre of automotive trim glue off ebay for £12 to replace the dash carpet.

will be different if the furniture was fitted over the carpet!


----------



## cabby

Yes I did the same thing, however do you want a carpet fitted as at home or carpets that you can lift up and clean.
If you have to have it fitted then I would suggest that you check with a local carpet shop for a quote first.It may be cheaper if you remove the old carpet yourself as well.

cabby


----------



## Burneyinn

*Carpet fitting*

We've had both our vans fitted with Flotex. Local shop in Dereham did it. He was not not too keen at first but after inspection agreed to do it.

He's just done our current van and did a great job even cutting out the hatches and putting neat seals around them.


----------



## Christine600

*Re: Carpet fitting*



Burneyinn said:


> even cutting out the hatches and putting neat seals around them.


Now this I would like to have done to my existing carpets. Do you have any details on how it was done?


----------



## RichardD

I'd like some mats made but can't find any of the samples which carpet shops sell to fit.

Does anyone know of a cheap edge binding company which would provide me with bespoke mats.

Richard


----------



## Hezbez

This company has previously been recommended on Facts, going to try them myself within the next couple of weeks.

Appreciate they may be a bit too far north for you.

http://www.styleflooring.co.uk/html/binding.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-137749-edinburgh.html


----------



## Burneyinn

*Re: Carpet fitting*



Christine600 said:


> Burneyinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> even cutting out the hatches and putting neat seals around them.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this I would like to have done to my existing carpets. Do you have any details on how it was done?
Click to expand...

I don't think you could do it with ordinary carpet as it is too thick.

We weren't going to have flotex in this van as the original carpets are really nice, but with the weather we've had lately it was driving us mad trying to keep them mud free with the dog. So we decided to take them out again. It took him a while to find some suitable edging for the hatches but in the end found some that matches the upholstery.

As I said he did our Burstner for us and I knew he would cringe a bit having to do another van as they are very fiddly, but he's done a good job.

I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## teemyob

*who*



cheshiregordon said:


> most of the carpets in my hymer lift out (except the carpets around the dash which are glued on) and like yours needed replacing. I removed all the old carpets and took them to a local carpet shop, bought a roll end and he cut it using the old carpet as a template after which he bound the edges. To carpet the full van including dash cost £160 plus I bought a litre of automotive trim glue off ebay for £12 to replace the dash carpet.
> 
> will be different if the furniture was fitted over the carpet!


Can I ask who please?

I notice you are not far from us!

I found someone in Irlam, but they cannot bind the inside edges of carpet (they can do the outside of a "U" for example, though not inside.

TM


----------



## emmbeedee

Excellent local firm here in Redditch, Crusader Carpets. Previous thread here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119398-.html
No connection, etc., other than as a satisfied customer.


----------



## aldra

Rylux carpet place in Oldham

Will cut and bind all edges

He does all my rugs and says he would cut from a template or the existing carpets for the motorhome

Ours are new but far too pale to be sensible, at present we have fitted barrier matting but our old suppliers no longer do the heavy duty quality

We just pressure hose the carpet after each trip 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

HI.

We cleaned all the carpets in the Hymer before we set off on our trip.We bought mats To got over the top of the clean carpets.

First thing we realised when we got to the warm dusty climates, carpets are a pain in the arse, so we have taken them all up and put them in the garage... Sandra just sweeps the van out with a brush, you won't believe the sand grit and dog hair that comes up, all of which used to go in the carpets.

Lino for us now.

Ray


----------



## aldra

ray it's when the dogs feet are wet Lino would drive me crazy

he has big hairy paws

I've invested in the new Dyson rechargeable Hoover with rotating brushes absolutely great at picking up dog hair etc A quick daily Hoover and its all done.......and no need to bend down

if it would just suck up the dog it would be perfect :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## dcummin

*Re: Carpet fitting*



Burneyinn said:


> We've had both our vans fitted with Flotex. Local shop in Dereham did it. He was not not too keen at first but after inspection agreed to do it.
> 
> He's just done our current van and did a great job even cutting out the hatches and putting neat seals around them.


could I have the name of the store? Dereham is not far from and if they did a good job - worth popping over there

do you mind if I ask how much its cost?

many thanks


----------



## Burneyinn

*Dereham Tile & Carpet Centre*

It was fitted by Marcus at http://www.derehamtileandcarpetcentre.co.uk/

He came to us but there is plenty of parking there.

This van was £650.00 inc vat fitted.

Might seem a lot but is so hardwearing so will easily last for as long as we have the van. We can't live with a vinyl floor so for us just removing the carpets was not an option. We have tried runners, turtle mats etc but could not get on with them.


----------

